# nice section.. might have some bits of info about stocks



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

looking good, I have some very good articles about stock advice for anyone who has been affected by the global stock crash. it is good at helping you to make informed decisions as what to do with ur savings.if anyone wants a copy drop me a PM


----------



## tmclssns (Dec 28, 2006)

Mine (NYSE:CEG) are a bit on the low now. Bought them at $21, were up to almost $30 last week but now down to $23 something 

Hope the deal gets closed with Buffett's company so he can buy my shares


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yea I know a couple of guys in my business who got hit hard with the property slump and then this!!!! some times its better to sit tight for a while.


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

I was chatting with one or two people here before about trading in penny stock - for fun only and just as a board thing. But now that the **** has dropped out of the market there are some seriously undervalued and good deals to be had out there in the mainstream anyway. Same goes with equity linked bonds - this past week has seem some pretty juicy deals float to the surface.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

al i wouldnt mind having a go on the penny market etc --- pm me details etc and perhaps we can have a DW penny market thread !


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm interested in playing around a little, penny shares sound ideal. Any info would be great as I haven't a clue how it all works.

Thanks, Gary


----------



## Spartacus (Jul 17, 2008)

Be careful guys we might not be anywhere near the bottom if the banking sector dont get their act together and even if they do i don't expect big rises for years.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yea the penny market is fun and nows a good time to go for it.. truth is it can slum even further but thats part of the gamble. Bill a DW thread would be cool.


----------

